# No power



## ERNEST HOBES (Jan 17, 2018)

What/where is the fuse that controls the tv, slides and outlets on the drivers side of my 2006 Thor Magellan class A motorhome.


----------



## homeless (Jan 21, 2018)

Try the ground fault plug.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2018)

The GFI should be in bathroom or around kitchen sink.


----------

